# Advice on DIY granadilla



## Silver (3/1/16)

Hi guys

This goes out to the DIY experts on here, am hoping you can help

Prewarning - i have limited DiY experience

So the goal is to make a lovely granadilla or passion fruit flavoured vape for my dear mom. She loves passion fruit and granadilla flavour.




I started this weekend with my first try and although it was okay, it wasnt great in my opinion

I used Vapour Mountain's passion fruit concentrate. I mixed in a little Reo bottle for a start. I put 10 drops of the passion fruit concentrate into a PG/VG mix of about 5ml so I estimate it was about 10% concentrate. (10 drops i estimate is about 0.5 ml)

Shake and vape. Could hardly taste the passion fruit. I put about half of it into my mom's Nautilus Mini (the device she will be using for this) and she agreed it was way too little passion fruit flavour. Then we added 4 drops directly into the tank and it was quite a bit better. I estimate the final mix in her Nautilus Mini was at about 20% 

Problem is that its a bit "dry". My mom is reasonably pleased but I feel the juice is not great. Also has a very slight artificial aftertaste.

I did not steep it.

Does anyone have any advice or ideas on how to create a great granadilla flavoured vape? I will be very grateful indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Perhaps try with a more exact approach. I.e. use syringes. Make 3 batches of 10ml and shake and vape should be good I recommend shaking like mad for a day. 
I shake every few hours and vape fruits the next day. 
Try adding 1 to 3 % sour mix to make the fruitiness shine. 

If this is still harsh try adding 3% smooth or 3 % marshmallow to smooth the flavour out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> Perhaps try with a more exact approach. I.e. use syringes. Make 3 batches of 10ml and shake and vape should be good I recommend shaking like mad for a day.
> I shake every few hours and vape fruits the next day.
> Try adding 1 to 3 % sour mix to make the fruitiness shine.
> 
> If this is still harsh try adding 3% smooth or 3 % marshmallow to smooth the flavour out.



Thanks @Christos 
I do have sour and smooth
Will take your advice on more shaking


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> I do have sour and smooth
> Will take your advice on more shaking


The sour needs to be tested from 1%up. 
Too much and it will make your throat feel strange. 
I like putting sour in cherry to get a decent real life cherry taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

If you feel like being adventurous, and I must stress that I have bought Greek yoghurt flavour but haven't mixed it yet, I would try the granadilla with the Greek yoghurt. I suspect it would be sour enough to make the fruit shine and make it milky smooth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/16)

My experience with _smooth _and _sour_ have been less than satisfactory. I have tried the TFA Passion Fruit in the past, and much like Guava it was quite strong and I can still smell it in some of my plastic bottles. The TFA Passion Fruit came through nicely after about a 3 week steep at 10%. I would be adventurous and add 0.5% FA Forest Fruit in it. At that percentage the Forest Fruit really lifts out Strawberry and Raspberry.On it's own it has a bit of a Blackcurrant smell to it, that is easily mistaken for Guava as well. Have not tried mixing the Forest Fruit straight up. Some Vanilla Bean Ice Cream could also work with it, but I would not go over 4% on it.Even at 6% it makes itself well known in a juice for me. That is the TFA VBIC, I hear the CAP one is better, but I still ave 50 odd ml's of TFA VBIC left.

All in all, the FA range of fruits are far superior to me than TFA or CAP. Not sure if that flavor is available locally though.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> My experience with _smooth _and _sour_ have been less than satisfactory. I have tried the TFA Passion Fruit in the past, and much like Guava it was quite strong and I can still smell it in some of my plastic bottles. The TFA Passion Fruit came through nicely after about a 3 week steep at 10%. I would be adventurous and add 0.5% FA Forest Fruit in it. At that percentage the Forest Fruit really lifts out Strawberry and Raspberry.On it's own it has a bit of a Blackcurrant smell to it, that is easily mistaken for Guava as well. Have not tried mixing the Forest Fruit straight up. Some Vanilla Bean Ice Cream could also work with it, but I would not go over 4% on it.Even at 6% it makes itself well known in a juice for me. That is the TFA VBIC, I hear the CAP one is better, but I still ave 50 odd ml's of TFA VBIC left.
> 
> All in all, the FA range of fruits are far superior to me than TFA or CAP. Not sure if that flavor is available locally though.


I'm a big fan of FA VBIC. 
I have 60ml of FA VBIC. Will give the cap one a try. Thanks for that.


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Thanks @Viper_SA 

I did make a fairly large ValleyVapour order a while ago but have not had the chance to get stuck in. Thought i would try the VM Passion Fruit because it was closer at hand and I hadnt tried it. Clearly it needs more percentage or steeping.

Thanks for the tip on TFA Passion Fruit. I think it may have been in my VV order, must still check. And thanks for the other tips, much appreciated


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> I'm a big fan of FA VBIC.
> I have 60ml of FA VBIC. Will give the cap one a try. Thanks for that.



Off topic, but the TFA Ripe Strawberry and TFA VBIC makes for a nice vape. I subbed the TFA Strawberry from the Mustard Milk recipe for the Ripe. Really enjoy it, but the vanilla does get a bit much after a few days of continuous vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Off topic, but the TFA Ripe Strawberry and TFA VBIC makes for a nice vape. I subbed the TFA Strawberry from the Mustard Milk recipe for the Ripe. Really enjoy it, but the vanilla does get a bit much after a few days of continuous vaping.


The VBIC Is my ADV. It's bland, the sample I gave you, but it's mild flavour makes for an anytime vape. 
I have TFA strawberry not the ripe one that I want to add to raspberry and Greek yoghurt with a touch of VBIC.

I found the VBIC tastes very buttery if mitre than 8% is used.


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> The VBIC Is my ADV. It's bland, the sample I gave you, but it's mild flavour makes for an anytime vape.
> I have TFA strawberry not the ripe one that I want to add to raspberry and Greek yoghurt with a touch of VBIC.
> 
> I found the VBIC tastes very buttery if mitre than 8% is used.



About 15 minutes in he explains the difference between the two VBIC's


----------



## Cespian (3/1/16)

Hey. 

I've never worked with passion fruit/granadila before. I do however enjoy a dragon fruit mix at around 10% with 4% sweet cream, 3% ripe strawberry and 1 to 2% bavarian cream if I'm feeling adventurous (all TFA btw). I feel that the sweet cream smooths and evens out the bitterness of the strawberry and dragon fruit, hence maybe try it with a bit of sweet cream to get rid of the dry sensation. 

P.S. my fruit mixes are usually 35% PG 65% VG with 3mg Nicotine, whereas the desserts I make are usually between 70 and 80% VG. I find that PG makes fruits alive (if that makes sense).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

Ya Silver I also can't help with VM.

As you know with some of us regular DIY'ERS, we stick to brands we know because there's plenty of readily available info to work with.

So, my input would be ask VM what % that Passion Fruit should be good at.

Then like others say, start there with 1 10ml batch, then 1%lower and 1% higher batches.

Then once you get a feel for where it's good, spruce it up a little. 

Like Viper I haven't enjoyed Sour, smooth or Sweeteners. They can mute flavours or just kill them altogether if not used well.

I would recommend TFA Strawberry Ripe in the background for a little sweetness and complexity. Say, under 3%. It won't make it Strawberry per say as it's not a string flavour. It should just help.

I would also use TFA Pineapple at 0.5% for a little 'sourness'. It should also help the flavour pop. That would take care of your 'sour'.

Also, in 30ml, I would add A drop or two of Menthol. A tip from Bombies to help fruits pop. 

If it's rough after a steep; then you may need 0.75% - 1% of any good cream, to smooth it out.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey.
> 
> I've never worked with passion fruit/granadila before. I do however enjoy a dragon fruit mix at around 10% with 4% sweet cream, 3% ripe strawberry and 1 to 2% bavarian cream if I'm feeling adventurous (all TFA btw). I feel that the sweet cream smooths and evens out the bitterness of the strawberry and dragon fruit, hence maybe try it with a bit of sweet cream to get rid of the dry sensation.
> 
> P.S. my fruit mixes are usually 35% PG 65% VG with 3mg Nicotine, whereas the desserts I make are usually between 70 and 80% VG. I find that PG makes fruits alive (if that makes sense).



Thanks @Cespian - i appreciate the feedback! 
I need to get some cream!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya Silver I also can't help with VM.
> 
> As you know with some of us regular DIY'ERS, we stick to brands we know because there's plenty of readily available info to work with.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much @r0gue z0mbie 
I will try with my flavours I got from ValleyVapour - i think i got a passion fruit from one of the main concentrate brands, just cant remember now.

Love your idea of the Strawberry and the Pineapple for sourness. I do have strawberry in my Valleyvapour, just cant remember if i have pineapple. Oh boy, here we go - more orders....

And your idea of menthol sounds just up my alley! I am smiling ! My mom hates menthol. So i will have to sneak it in covertly  in low amounts of course.

Thanks again for the advice - i now have lots of work to do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/1/16)

@Silver, DIY is a whole new obsession. While you order, grab the Flavor Art tobaccos @drew has on offer. Not one of them has disappointed so far. All great as stand alone or mixes. I highly recommend Perique Black and Latakia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks so much @r0gue z0mbie
> I will try with my flavours I got from ValleyVapour - i think i got a passion fruit from one of the main concentrate brands, just cant remember now.
> 
> Love your idea of the Strawberry and the Pineapple for sourness. I do have strawberry in my Valleyvapour, just cant remember if i have pineapple. Oh boy, here we go - more orders....
> ...


Yes be careful with Menthol if she doesn't like it. Start with one proper drop if you have a strong menthol.

My wife also doesn't like Menthol, and I added 3 drops of a light menthol to a fruit juice... and she kept asking if I had menthol in the RDA before this juice. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dobie (3/1/16)

Christos said:


> If this is still harsh try adding 3% smooth or 3 % marshmallow to smooth the flavour out.



I really have to thank you for this. I read this about 3hrs ago and had some FA Marshmallow lying around which I added about 1.5% to a peach mix that I made.

It was scratching my throat to bits after only adding a few drops of sour to a 100ml batch. Pretty sure it isn't the peach as I have used it before, so I think this sorted it out. Even after 1 shake and 3hrs later it is almost smooth as silk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver, DIY is a whole new obsession. While you order, grab the Flavor Art tobaccos @drew has on offer. Not one of them has disappointed so far. All great as stand alone or mixes. I highly recommend Perique Black and Latakia.



Thanks @Viper_SA much appreciated. Will remember to get the tobaccoes!


----------



## yuganp (3/1/16)

@Silver I threw away most of my VM concentrates as I did not know what it was and what levels I should use it at. There were too many failures.

To smooth out flavours an get rid of the dry feeling on fruit mixes, there are a few things that you try. Add EM, Fa fresh cream or FA meringue to add some creaminess or sweetness to the juice. It also gives some mouthfell and removes the dry factor from some of the fruit flavours.

If you want to experiment with DIY, get as much of the FA flavours as you can. All the fruits I tried so far are good, the creams are better than other manufacturers. Try the Irish cream, tirumiso, dark bean for your coffee vapes. You will not be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

yuganp said:


> @Silver I threw away most of my VM concentrates as I did not know what it was and what levels I should use it at. There were too many failures.
> 
> To smooth out flavours an get rid of the dry feeling on fruit mixes, there are a few things that you try. Add EM, Fa fresh cream or FA meringue to add some creaminess or sweetness to the juice. It also gives some mouthfell and removes the dry factor from some of the fruit flavours.
> 
> If you want to experiment with DIY, get as much of the FA flavours as you can. All the fruits I tried so far are good, the creams are better than other manufacturers. Try the Irish cream, tirumiso, dark bean for your coffee vapes. You will not be disappointed.



Thanks so much @yuganp , much appreciated !


----------



## Christos (4/1/16)

Dobie said:


> I really have to thank you for this. I read this about 3hrs ago and had some FA Marshmallow lying around which I added about 1.5% to a peach mix that I made.
> 
> It was scratching my throat to bits after only adding a few drops of sour to a 100ml batch. Pretty sure it isn't the peach as I have used it before, so I think this sorted it out. Even after 1 shake and 3hrs later it is almost smooth as silk.


I'm glad you managed to salvage the mix. 
*phew*


----------

